# Community Tank Overstocked?



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello! I just wanted to get other people's opinion on my tank, I'm not sure if I'm overstocked or not. I feel like I have a lot of fish, but there's so much cover and plants that suck up the nitrite it seems safe. I also have extra filtration with my AquaClear 50. My ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are all spot on as well! They all seem to get along great, but tell me what you think! 

11 Neon tetras
7 Gold tetras 
3 Pygmy cories 
3 panda platies 
1 angelfish (size of a quarter, has a bigger tank that ican move to when it grows too big)
1 German Ram 
1 female betta 
2 Otos 
1 Amano shrimp 

Sorry about the quality..


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Bettas a notorious jumpers and I see you do not have a lid on your tank.

Your Cories and Ottos should be kept in groups of 6 of each.



> 1 angelfish (size of a quarter, has a bigger tank that ican move to when it grows too big)


Your tank is too small for these but you already know that.

Is your tank over stocked, I would say no as long as you keep a close eye on your water parameters.

Heres my tank, Do you think its overstocked? 
Contents of tank.
17 Kuhli Loaches.
Well over 100 Red Cherry Shrimp.
2 Medium Mystery snails.
1 Betta.
And god knows how many Malaysian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did I miss the size of the tank?


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did I miss the size of the tank?


Wow I'm so clumsy! sorry, meant to say It's 20g
@NickAu

Yes I'm aware, unfortunately my LFS rarely gets them. When I bought them I ha 6 of each but even after acclimating I lost some Otos.

& Yes I test my water constantly!


----------

